# Spring Bear Hunt



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What's the chance Utah will ever move the bear hunt to the spring? Or is it already?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

they already do a spring and a fall bear hunt


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

About 3/4ths of the bear tags are spring.


----------

